# Point ID- updated pictures



## walkinboss01 (Jan 15, 2017)

My nephew and I went looking yesterday and he found a beautiful little quartz point. I have seen one exactly like this so I was hoping someone could help us ID it. thx


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2017)

It's really hard to type points like that sometimes. I would probably call that one a Palmer variant. It has a Big Sandy form, but it is really small to be a Big Sandy. Whatever it is, that is an awesome point-very nice!

The most remarkable thing about that point I can see is that although it appears to be made of quartz, there are visible flake scars on it. That is either the highest grade of quartz I've ever seen, or some sort of chalcedony.


----------



## dtala (Jan 15, 2017)

that old timer that knapped that point was pretty good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2017)

dtala said:


> that old timer that knapped that point was pretty good.



Yep, I've come back and looked at the pic five times this morning.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thx for the help. To say my nephew was excited was a huge understatement. Probably his best point.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 16, 2017)

Rick, a beauty for sure. And....that'd probably be a "best point" for most of us.
NC - I've looked at it a bunch too. That translucent area along the tip of the point makes me think "quartz".


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 16, 2017)

Maybe an old timer expert knapper from a latter period picked up a quartz preform from an earlier period and modernized it just playing around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2017)

The material looks like blue ice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 16, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> Rick, a beauty for sure. And....that'd probably be a "best point" for most of us.
> NC - I've looked at it a bunch too. That translucent area along the tip of the point makes me think "quartz".



Except I've never seen quartz that would hold visible flake scars. I've found hundreds of quartz points, and knapped scads of them. Yet to see a distinctive flake scar on any of them.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 16, 2017)

When I see my nephew again I'll get some more pictures, and some close up ones.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 17, 2017)

I hear what you're saying NC. I haven't either, but "looks" more like quartz than chert in the pic (to me). 
Hey Rick if you can borrow it and bring it up this weekend, I can make a positive id on the material.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 20, 2017)

Here are a few more pictures. I wouldn't call myself an expert, but it looks like quartz to me.


----------



## Caseypatton (Jan 20, 2017)

Good lookin point


----------



## Willjo (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks a lot like a translucent form of Coastal plain chert, the specs in it was formed in it when it formed under the ocean. We find it from time to time


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 24, 2017)

The material to me looks like chalcedony. I find a point made from it every now and then around here, and have found a few chunks of the raw material, too. It's sweet knapping rock compared to quartz.


----------



## Son (Jan 29, 2017)

If alternately beveled, Big Sandy. If not, could be a Coosa notched.


----------



## Donal (Feb 1, 2017)

*More of same material*

I have two points of the same material that I picked at yeeawanne tualogie camp.   I have also pick up raw material  in that area.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow!


----------

